# Violin Encores



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Joshua Bell / Nicola Benedetti / Kyung-Wha Chung
Violin Encores

Release Date January 9, 2012
Duration01:04:14
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Concerto

3.5


----------

